# Mapping Life



## Ladayen (Feb 19, 2012)

Just came across this site. WOW!!! As the name implies it shows where in the world you can locate different species.

http://www.mappinglife.org/


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

that's really cool!


----------

